# Colby - Loved It!



## sarafina (Dec 26, 2009)

I tried the colby cheese recipe from the sticky at the top with one gallon of raw goat's milk and all I can say is it won't last long enough to age the 8 weeks it calls for in the recipe. I don't have a cheese cave or fridge with the temp control on it, so I am just aging it in my regular refrigerator. It is only a couple of days old and it is already delicious!

The only thing I wasn't sure about was the rennet amount. I have the tablets and it called for a tsp for 2 gal milk, so 1/2 tsp for my gallon of milk. I looked online and found the conversion was 1 tablet = 1 tsp liquid so I used half a tablet. This is only my second batch of cheese and the first one was a soft farmhouse cheese with 2 gal store-bought cows milk and I used half a tablet of rennet. It turned out crumbly like feta cheese so I just used it in my salads. The colby I just made was much more rubbery and had a "cheese-like" texture. Wasn't too rubbery so I guess I got it right. 

Next time I will make the whole 2-gal recipe now that I have more confidence that it will turn out good..... yum!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Yum, sounds good!


----------

